# Deep-fried Wild Turkey



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 wld turkey, whole and dressed
2 1/2 gallons of peanut oil
1 cup italian dressing
1/2 cup of lemon juice(fresh is prefered)
3 tblsp onion juice
3 tblsp garlic juice
2 tblsp worcestershire sauce
1 tblsp liquid smoke
cayenne pepper
1/4 cup of salt

Mix all ingredients except the turkey and peanut oil to make the marinande. Let stand ocernight in refrigerator. Use meat injecting all through turkey. Put turkey and marinade ia a large plastic bag and keep in frig for 1 to 3 days. Remove in time to bring to room temp before cooking. Heat oil in fryer about 325 degs (use candy thermometer). Immerse turkey completely and cook 4 mins per pound. NOTE: ( Place a pie tin with holes in the bottom in the bottom of the fryer to prevent sticking).


----------

